# Still need to drop bumper for HID's?



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey guys, been years since I've posted here... Anyway, thanks for still bein here! Trying to get my Alti back up to snuff: 
-Going back to stock springs
-getting my headlights back in working order
-other minor stuff

Now, my question is: back when I put the HID's in my car with help from a fellow member here, we had to drop the bumper and remove the headlight housings to drill holes in the dust-caps and seal the wire to the bulb with silicone caulk. It seems that HID kits have come a long way since I ordered my Phillips Ultinon kit from XenonDepot.

Is this still the standard procedure, even with the new kits; as in having to drop the bumper/drill holes/sit there for a half hour with a hair dryer/ PITA?

Thanks guys!
Isaac


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

No, they should be pretty much plug-and-play bulb kits. You should only have to drop the bumper if you're removing the housings themselves.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

if the dust caps are not already drilled than yes ur gonna have to drill them..when i put mine in like 8 or 9 months ago i never had to drop my bumper lol the dust caps spin off..if u guys did the work yourselves you would have known this haha


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

lol thanks guys, my dustcaps are drilled, but thinking of swapping the headlight housings out for clearer ones anyway... hmmmm lol. Oh well, gonna look outside in a few to see if i can remove some shit in the way of getting the bulbs out.


----------



## 240pusher (Jul 13, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Hey guys, been years since I've posted here... Anyway, thanks for still bein here! Trying to get my Alti back up to snuff:
> -Going back to stock springs
> -getting my headlights back in working order
> -other minor stuff
> ...


Me and my friend had to just do this on his car, it's always a pain when removing the bumper.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

idk about you guys but i 150% did NOT have to take my bumper off the dust caps unscrew for you to take them out and drill them..i repeat i DID NOT HAVE TO TAKE MY BUMPER OFF to all of those who did..i feel sorry for you that you went through all of that bullshit to put hid's in lol


----------

